
Please, no more calls to ‘drain the swamp.’ It’s an insult to swamps - Tomte
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/12/29/please-no-more-calls-to-drain-the-swamp-its-an-insult-to-swamps/?utm_term=.20f08f106990
======
senior_james
The swamp did need to be drained. We forget so quickly (or bury) all of the
damning emails from the DNC. The collusion with the press to destroy Bernie
Sanders and all of Hillary's enemies, the fake protesters they hired, the
racist and sexist terms they used throughout different party communications
while at the same time excoriating anyone that they think is racist or sexist.

We also can't forget all of the blood money HRC and her husband have received
from the financial industry over the years for their speeches and favors. And
in her own words, HRC was also against marijuana in all forms (this can be
found in her emails).

The Russian hack scandal, which really had no conclusive proof, was just a
distraction away from the message (the corrupt and horrible DNC) and towards
the messenger (the 90s called).

What shocked me was that seemingly intelligent people in the IT and security
fields came to the conclusion that because a person has a Russian IP address,
they must be physically located in Russia or working for Putin. I've been on a
computer since I was 12 and know that this is bullshit. It's trivial for
someone to: obtain a Russian IP address, use the Russian language to type out
a message or email, and make references to Russian political figures and
history (this was all the 'conclusive' evidence).

I also find it ironic that my local station (and many other news
organizations) for weeks were showing a ballot box and implying that the
Russians hacked the election through some sort of voter fraud. Yet, when Trump
wants to investigate voter fraud, those same news organizations said there is
absolutely none.

..and then I have to ask the question: Why are we listening to the same
assholes that colluded with the DNC (the mainstream media) to destroy Bernie
Sanders again?

